# mesh bath sponges?



## pinkduchon (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get these? Where I used to get them cheap doesn't have them anymore.  I got them for $.31. Thanks.


----------



## carebear (Mar 2, 2010)

cotton blossom supply?  I think that's the name.
and the chemistry store has them too, if memory serves.


----------



## pinkduchon (Mar 2, 2010)

Cotton blossom was where I got them before. Don't have them now. It seems like customs took them and they may be getting in white only. ;(

Chemistry store has only white. Wanted blue, for a wedding shower. Found some at Bath Essentials. Never used them, but okay price. Hopefully it will work out.


----------

